# bathing calves



## cw (Jul 24, 2009)

we have a little jersey bull calve that needs a bath horribly, he just got over the scours, and his back end is a little chapped from where he lays in it (we had been trying to keep it clean as he had the scours but you know how that is)
he is less then 10 days old and my wife is afraid the stress of the bath will put him back to the scours, (they are on electrolytes, and meds)

here is more info on the calve
he is over the scours but his crap getsl a little watery here and there (mustard color)(vet says thats pretty normal)

he eats 2 1/2 quarts at every 12 hours (he always has)(which is more then the holsteins)

but he has a really small cough here and there (i dont believe its pnomia)(but could grow to it if aint carefull)
he is a little skinney but not horrible 
i hope that is all the details about him

I was thinking warm soap @ water on just his hind end

whats your alls opinions?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 24, 2009)

A little heavy on the feeding for a jersey calf of that age, at least normally. How are his sides? If they are rounded out it's to much. If they are level with his ribs, it's okay. They don't always know they are full right away so you can't necessarily go by what he eats before he calls it quits.

He could be skinny due to the scours and should recover nicely now that he is over them as long as he doesn't get sick again. Watch that cough and make sure he doesn't have a temp. 

As for the bath, if the weather is warm he should be okay. But, that stuff can be hard to get off. If you leave him alone he will shed it shortly too.


----------



## cw (Jul 24, 2009)

his sides are level with the ribs, the thermoator in his arse says he is fine (he really likes that)(little guy is full of piss and vinegar)

oh yea he is starting to shed that should i let him (looks like his hide is peelin) or go a head and bath him, what shampoo works the best, we always use head and shoulders dandruff shampoo on all our animals as it it kills lice and fleas better then lice and flea shampoo plus it seems a little milder on the stink (dont use on cats)
yea i cant stand the little cough he has, but the vet says they do that,


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 24, 2009)

Funny, when my calves cough, I become concerned. There is usually something going on. Whether it's enough of something to be treated or not is usually the question. How experienced is your vet with cattle? And what kind of recommendations led you to him or did you just choose one from the phone book?

The Head and Shoulders would be fine. If he's already shedding it, it may be easier to let him do his thing. If you have a curry comb, you could try that. I wasn't kidding when I said that stuff can be hard to get out. It can stick just like thick glue.

_Just so we are at the same level on his temp. Cattle normal temp is 101.5F_


----------



## cw (Jul 24, 2009)

he is a large animal vet, i ve always used him when we had our horses, the temp was pretty close to that (like a 100)(he was moving around and fighting)as far as the vet thinks, there may be  little something going on  (like you said watch that cough) its just not a persistant solid cough, no mucus, just a lite cough here and there

now you have me a little worried, i know once they get  pnomonia it can get em in hours, is there something i shouls treat him with (go a head with a shot of pennicillon) he seems to be fine he holds his head up high, takes food good, the only thing that would say other wise is he doesnt bawl, (not vocal at all)


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 24, 2009)

Some calves are not very vocal and others don't shut up. Just the nature of the beasts. He sounds like he is doing okay. Watch for a snotty nose, raspy breathing, or a temp, and of course listlessness. Pen. won't work on Pneumonia. You need something like LA 200 or Tylen. The vets also have other drugs they will use.

Just because a vet is good with horses doesn't mean they will be with cattle. Our vets will readily admit that they don't know horses well. So far he sounds okay with his saying there maybe something small going on but, not enough to treat.


----------



## cw (Jul 24, 2009)

he may not be good with cattle, he is a horse man
i am under the impression he aint quite ready to treat this ,yet, is he is wanting the calve to build up its immune system .

you say listlelessness what do you mean? 

sorry my vocab is small


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 24, 2009)

I mean when he doesn't want to play. When he looses his perkiness. Just wanting to lay or mope around.

Yes, building his immune system is a good thing, as long as it remains a mild issue.

Don't worry about your vocabulary. One thing I have learned is different parts of the country/world call things by a different name and this could very well be the case here. My DH is from Vermont and I grew up in WI. Many times we have had such a difference and had to explain what we mean.


----------



## cw (Jul 24, 2009)

ok i see , he sleeps a lot now but no more then any other calf, as far as playing do they when that young or should they start to


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 24, 2009)

They aren't running, kicking up their heals, jumping, picking on a cat or dog that comes near them, etc? If not, maybe it's because they have been sick with the scours but, yes, normally they are playing by now.


----------



## MReit (Jul 24, 2009)

Just keep an exceptionally close eye. That cough would have me worried in a jersey, not so much in a holstein. If he has it for more then a couple days I would treat it becuase in the long run the calf may just run itself down trying to fight it, and well, jerseys arn't the greatest calves at fighting sickness. Plus the scours may have slowed his immune system from fighting the cough and may drag it on longer.


----------



## cw (Jul 24, 2009)

wow, they aint running, or any of that yet,  they are still kinda lanky on the legs, though when its tme to eat there ready to go


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 24, 2009)

cw said:
			
		

> wow, they aint running, or any of that yet,  they are still kinda lanky on the legs, though when its tme to eat there ready to go


They will as they feel better. The scours can take a lot out of them. As long as they are ready to go when it's feeding time they are doing okay.


----------



## cw (Jul 24, 2009)

ok im startin to feel better, the little jersey is a little piggy, I gues they are less then 10 days old or thats what the guy who had em say, you know how some folks can be


----------



## Imissmygirls (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd keep the milk at 2 qts per feeding.  Are you using a bucket?  I've had calves inhale the milk and  so they cough a bit after eating. ( Funny, they were mostly beefers).  If he still wants more, offer electrolytes in water. And he should be eating some grain by this time. Get him on Calf Starter and good hay.


----------



## cw (Jul 24, 2009)

there is electrolytes in the water, (they get them weather they are sick or not) they do not drink milk from a bucket ,but still on the bottle , they have grain , and eating a very little bit, they drink there water from a bucket,  I was debating on starting them on the bucket as far as the milk


----------



## Imissmygirls (Jul 24, 2009)

Are you using a larger bottle than 2 qts or are you refilling it?
Give them the 2 qts and that's it. If they are hungry, they have water, grain and hay.
You could use a bucket if you want. I find the bottle easier to measure and maintain quantity consistency, but as long as you only add the right amount of milk replacer, you can water it down in the bucket.  If you are using whole milk, MEASURE when using a bucket.


----------



## cw (Jul 24, 2009)

2 quart  bottle, but i am thinking to going to the bucket to save time as far as feeding, its just teaching them to get milk from the bucket, we tried with 1 of the holsteins, they drink there water, but not milk .


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 25, 2009)

If they are drinking water from a bucket they will drink their milk from one too. It's just a matter of putting the bucket by them and leaving it. Once they realize they are not going to get the bottle they will drink. Mine are all well pail broke before they are 10 days old so, they are not to young.


----------



## cw (Jul 25, 2009)

here is an update on the little jersey, he took his bottle this mornin (only 2 quarts)but drank it like crazy, this afternoon in the heat of the day we washed his little hind end and it was more a  deturant for the flys,  then it did any good(you was right it was as thick as glue) he still seems a little runny back there, as far as his poop, whats the chances the scours come back just as fast as they go,? will the bottle to bucket bring the scours back i dont really want to chance it?
no cough, (at all) but had a little mucus on the nose. still under extreme watch.

whats your alls opinion on the medicated powder to go in the milk replacer?
it  makes thre jersey's stomach  a little upset, does it do any good to mix it less then what the directions say?

i also notice the eyes on the jersey look like he had been crying, (tears, so i sat down in his stall to see if the ammona was bad and it wasnt)
that barn circulates air really well, and i changed his stall anyway (aint taken any chances)
they  seem kinda depressed untill its feeding time then there bright eyed, etc...


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 25, 2009)

What is the medicated stuff? 

Jerseys eyes tear more than other breeds. Watch for pink eye just in case but, chances are it's just the Jersey tears.


----------



## cw (Jul 25, 2009)

its a medicated scour powder that mixes in his milk i ll find the name
 thanks farmer kitty


----------



## cw (Jul 25, 2009)

its called advanced calf medic concentrate, for prevention and treatment of scours in dairy and beef calves


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 25, 2009)

If they are over the scours, you can stop it. I would keep them on an electrolyte and a probiotic (I like Probios) for a few more days. It won't hurt them and will get their good bugs going again.


----------



## cw (Jul 25, 2009)

probias, is that the tubed creame that restores the good bacteria in there guts


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 26, 2009)

It comes in many forms but, yes, it does come in a tube as a gel.


----------



## cw (Jul 26, 2009)

ok thanks


----------



## m.holloway (Jul 27, 2009)

That is great stuff and it comes in powder form. I use that one and mix it in their grain.


----------

